# Problemas con emisor de radio,interferencias,fallo general



## albruipere (Jun 19, 2012)

Hola forodeelectronica.com

Me llamo Rafael y ya no se que hacer, nos hemos cargado el pequeño presupuesto que teníamos en comprar algo para la emisora y no hay suerte, estamos desesperados....

Antes de nada perdonar por entrar en este foro que veo que es de electrónicos pero es que es lo que buscamos un técnico con conocimientos de radio,no molestare por que no se de electrónica pero he querido entrar para hacerlos esta consulta y si existiría la posibilidad de que me ayuden o si hiciera falta y si hay alguien cerca de mi ciudad mirar que podemos hacer.

os explico el tema y la historia que se esta dilatando en el tiempo descaradamente y estamos ya algo cansados o deprimidos mejor dicho.

nosotros hacemos radio por afición en una pequeñisima radio que es alegal, vamos que estamos permitidos de alguna forma y nos dejan hacer ya que es sin animo de lucro y es para que la gente haga sus pinitos en la radio, algún curso de locución, información cultural  etc..

el tema es que tenemos 20 años ya y la verdad es que la gente fue largándose , primero por que se hace por afición y segundo por que estaba todo echo trizas, la emisor de pena el emisor con múltiples reparaciones etc...

nos armamos de valor y miramos si teníamos algo en la cuenta de la radio y dijimos:
 hay que hacer algo no podemos hacer radio por que nos gusta y salir como mucho una manzana a la redonda o menos por deterioro de equipos.

buscamos soporte técnico pero no había manera o no buscamos bien en su día, así que hablamos con empresas que distribuyen o fabrican equipos emisores, como sabéis los precios son de escándalo y no dudo nada que sea lógico, peo no nos lo podíamos permitir ,
 en una de esas empresas nos hablaron de emisores low cost, pero funcionales y sin problemas y nos decantamos por una emisora de 300w de la marca cybermax de pcs electronics con dsp y rds por unos 1500 euros.

pues bien.... se compro, lo enchufamos y nada seguíamos igual, nos indicaron que cambiásemos la antena por otra, como aun nos quedaba algo nos compramos la antena que nos dijeron un dipolo de banda ancha para no tener que ir ajustándolas etc que lo vemos muy complicado y como no conocemos a nadie con los instrumentos de medida y nos dijeron que mejor esa  pues pillamos la antena dipolo con forma de T ,pesa unos 4 o 5 kilos......

pues nada seguíamos igual y encima al encender el emisor con esa antena los vecinos se quedaban sin tdt, nos dijeron que teníamos que subir la antena lo mas alto que pudiéramos que al estar en un núcleo urbano ese era el problema... así que pudimos varios presupuestos y nos quedamos el mas barato rondando los 1000e toreta de unos 12 metros, los otros presupuestos estaban muy por encima, aprovechamos para cambiar el cableado y conectores N así que compramos el cableado necesario 30 metros, nos aconsejaron el celiflex ,pues lo pusimos.....

total a dia de hoy seguimos igual si encendemos la radio nos cargamos la tdt del vecino o vecinos ya que no deben saber de donde viene el problema,lo único que me dicen es que es culpa del vecino pero es que ya no se que pensar, seguramente hay mas vecinos pero en los bares cercanos todo funciona bien, al parecer en uno de los bares desconectaron algo de la antena, la señal de radio me dijeron y desde entonces no hay problema, pero claro los demás vecinos? 

fuimos  a buscar el problema en la antena o instalación del vecino, pusimos el emisor a 250 w para ver si tocando algo de su antena o amplificador se hacia algo, parece que mejoro y  a los 3 días otra vez no veía nada.

en una tienda de electrónica me dijeron de poner un ecualizador entre el amplificador y la tele, y de paso también nos llevamos un amplificador nuevo....todo esto entre días que podíamos hacerlo, así que mas dilatación en el tiempo...

lo pusimos y otra vez a los 4 días la llamada del vecino que no ve la tele, acudo raudo y veloz y su mujer me dice que tampoco oye la radio, la pone y efectivamente se oye nuestra emisora debajo de todo los diales y ya para flipar del todo me dice que si pone un cd también ocurre...!!!
le digo que haga la prueba y pone el cd y es cierto!!! su cd de opera y de fondo la radio.....

total que ya no sabemos que hacer y lo peor es que no hay dinero.....

así que tendremos que mirar entre los 3 que la llevamos meter algo para alguna solución, he leído de todo que si esta marca es malisima, que si tiene muchos armónicos, que si el pll al ser digital hace los armónicos,todo deduciendo mirando en san google, que si un filtro de paso bajo, que en teoría ya viene instalado uno en el emisor....

la empresa que nos envió el material ya como que parece que no están tan encima como las primeras veces, una vez se averió por una tormenta al parecer pero yo ya dudo que fuese eso, no hacia nada el display, lo enviamos a Madrid, lo reparan,lo pagamos , lo colocamos y veo en el display que la temperatura sube y sube y sube!! ........ y mirando por la rejilla el ventilador principal no funcionaba, les llamo y me dicen que lo tuvieron una semana funcionando, supongo que seria a poca potencia y por eso no se dieron cuenta del fallo, así que fuimos a una tienda de electrónica y compramos el ventilador del mismo tipo y lo cambiamos....

ya no se calentaba tanto pero estaba siempre por unos 56 o 60 grados, cosa que antes no paraba de subir....

total ayer visitamos al vecino para hacer otra prueba lo ponemos a emitir y al rato se apaga el display con la luz de error intermitente.... ya estamos otra vez igual.

perdonar el tocho pero estamos desesperados, alguna idea? creo que somos gafes!
esto no hay forma de verlo funcionando en condiciones, cables, antena, conectores, torreta emisor, y estamos igual sin emitir de esto hasta hoy hace un año largo entre cambios presupuestos, pagos, etc...

por eso al mirar he visto este foro y que hablabais de montajes de emisores,pll veronica, y me he dicho voy a preguntar si alguien tan amable me indica que hacer o si alguien cercano puede mirarlo o lo enviamos o un presupuesto o algo.

muchas gracias a todos y perdonar por el tocho pero estamos ya que se nos quitan la ganas de hacer radio, 2 veces parada la inauguración y programación nueva, en fin... un desastre.

se hace radio por afición pero es que en esta emisora nunca han existido apoyos solo estamos los de siempre intentando que esto no desaparezca.

Saludos


----------



## miguelus (Jun 19, 2012)

Buenos días.

Las causas de vuestro problema pueden ser muchas y variadas y es difícil hacer un diagnóstico.
Solo unas pregunta ¿El equipo original qué potencia tenía?
Con el equipo anterior ¿Qué alcance lograbais?
Con el equipo anterior ¿Teníais problemas de interferencias?
¿Las quejas provienen de alguien muy cercano  al Emisor o es en general?
Hay una cosa, emitir con 300Vatios en un entorno urbano quizás es excesivo.
Intentar bajar la potencia a la mitad (150Vatios) y  ver cuanto se reduce la interferencia.
Supongo que el equipo emisor tiene su Certificado de Homologación emitido por la DGTEL ¿¿¿¿

Seguimos en contacto

Sal U2


----------



## albruipere (Jun 20, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Las causas de vuestro problema pueden ser muchas y variadas y es difícil hacer un diagnóstico.
> Solo unas pregunta ¿El equipo original qué potencia tenía?
> ...



Hola Miguelus gracias por responder

te contesto:

¿El equipo original qué potencia tenía?

El equipo original era un  emisor OMB de 100w, mono  y la antena que se usaba era una antena que no se como se llama,  es una antena que va con unas varillas roscadas en una base circular y por lo que se ve la puedes estirar, encoger para ajustar a frequencias, segun nos dijeron no era una antena de emisión de radio si no mas bien de  radioaficionados, esa es la que tenia originalmente, vale unos 40 o 60 euros contra los 300 que nos costo la de banda ancha dipolo.

¿Qué alcance lograbais?

Siempre he pensado que lo que se lograba no era logico , piensa que el emisor OMB no era nuevo,fue alguna donación hace 20 años de algún centro emisor, la cobertura estaba en 1 km a la redonda o 1,5km pero de muy baja calidad, en los ultimos 10 años, yo creo que bien unos 200, 300 metros a la redonda.

Otro dato que quiero que sepas es que el cableado cuando lo cambiamos no era celiflex, era un cable flexible del tipo RG pero gordo, y tanto en el mastil antiguo como en la entrada a la emisora al hacer la conexion a los conectores de la antigua antena, o al conector N del OMB estaba mal echa, tenia cinta aislante, poca soldadura, los conectores eran unas cosas raras con reductores etc.... quiero decir que es como que para llegar al conector necesario, no existiese ese conector para ese cable y se realizaron inventos.

Tambien quiero decirte que no hemos utilizado los 300w en ningún momento, cuando fuimos a casa del vecino lo pusimos a 250 para ver el fallo real e intentar repararselo en el caso de ser de su isntalacion con 250 w, asi nos asegurabamos que con 100 o 150w ese fallo tampoco ocurriria.

otra cosa sobre esto:

No hemos tenido quejas directas de vecinos,
cuando pusimos el emisor nuevo con su antena dipolo el bar de la planta de abajo se quedaba sin tdt, cualquier canal y sobre todo las que no sintonizaban era gol tv, canal plus .... y muchas de tdt.
y logicamente dejabamos el emisor parado para no molestar a nadie, realizamos pruebas de a que potencia ocurria esto.
la potencia la regulamos por el display asi que bajamos toda la potencia a 0 y con eso no molestabamos... logico.
subimos un poco sobre unos 10 w y tampoco, pero al pasar de 20 w volvía el problema, una 

cosa que observe en el emisor fue lo siguiente:

cuando lo tenias a 0 o 10 w no sonaba ningun tipo de ventilacion pero al subir a 20w y entraba en funcionamiento el ventilador potente, es cuando comenzaba el problema, deducimos que es cuando entra el amplificador a funcionar y entrega potencia, cuando comenzaba todo el problema.

En esos dias aparecio por el local el electricista que lleva un poco todo el local y el del bar le dijo que pasaba eso que si podia ser su antena, y el hombre segun me dijeron desconecto algo de la antena, al parecer algun cable o algo en un amplificador que lleva las señales de radio de la antena y que ya no se usa al ser la tele en tdt.

nos lo dijo el del bar, fuimos y lo probamos y problema resuelto ya no le haciamos nada, todo bien incluso a 250w que lo subiamos unos minutos para comprobar mas que nada que con mas potencia no pasaba nada, y lo dejamos otra vez parado, por que aun no teniamos programacion y nos faltaban mas pruebas etc...

Unos de los vecinos mas cercanos al local al ser cliente del bar suponemos que esucho algo y por eso nos llego a nuestros oidos por parte del encargado del local, que el vecino del frente cuando hemos estado probando perdia la TDT, hablemos con el y muy amablemente nos dejo realizar las pruebas que he indicado en el anterior mensaje, ajustar el amplificador, poner un ecualizador etc.....

No hay mas vecinos afectados pero no me fio, ya que por suerte hemos detectado ese vecino pero y si hay mas?
asi que se volvia a dejar parada la emision de pruebas.

¿Teníais problemas de interferencias?

con el anterior emisor ahora estropeado y la anterior antena no teníamos interferencias, realizamos una prueba del emsior nuevo con la antena antigua y tampoco haciamos interferencias pero nos marcaba muchas reflejadas que al ser peligroso para la vida del emisor fue cuando nos aconsejaron el dipolo, la logica dice que utilizemos la otra antena, pero con ella tenemos un valor de muchas reflejadas en el display, y con la de banda ancha 0 reflejadas pero los problemas, y en teoría es de mejor calidad la dipolo y es para emitir.

¿Las quejas provienen de alguien muy cercano  al Emisor o es en general?

Como  indico ahora no son muchas quejas solo esa de este vecino pero me da que si hay este vecino hay mas.
la antena del bar esta mucho mas cerca unos 10 metros nosotros por encima de ella.
la del vecino estará a unos 25 metros, edificio del frente, con la torreta diria que estamos sobre saliendo unos 3 o 4 metros por encima.

---------------------

No queremos exceder de 150w al estar en nucleo urbano es mejor no subir mas, pero los problemas ya salen con mucha menos potencia.
compramos el de 300w por que la diferencia entre uno de 150 w y el de 300w era de 50 euros y pensamos que estaria mas holgado y mas descansado el emisor teniendo uno de 300w a la mitad.

Supongo que el equipo emisor tiene su Certificado de Homologación emitido por la DGTEL ¿¿¿¿

esto a nosotros se nos escapa, se que existen muchas normativas pero también entendemos que si alguien vende equipos tiene que ser homologados para el país y cumplir sus requisitos.
también tengo que decir que el emisor nos llego en una caja de cartón bastante mal empaquetado y sin ningún papel o documento, pero pensamos que si lo envía una casa que se dedica en España a esto y distribuye también de otros fabricantes, no creemos que sea con mala fe, pero la impresión cuando llego así, en una caja con corcho roto metido dentro, sin meter en bolsa de plástico el emisor y teniendo que quitar de las rejillas bolitas de corcho no nos gusto nada la verdad...

gracias Miguelus por tu interés, si necesitas alguna dato mas,aqui estoy   puedo hacerle alguna foto si te parece

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 20, 2012)

Hola,

En principio, dejame decirte que lo que gastaste es un dineral. Por ese monto deberías estar al aire en mejores condiciones.

Tenes 300w con una antenita a 12 metros de altura y eso es mucha potencia muy cerca de los artefactos de los vecinos... así que es normal incluso si te escuchan en el televisor, incluso estando este apagado. La antena de "banda ancha" simplemente no sirve, es lo mismo que el transmisor... está bien que los displays, las lucesitas y los botones llaman mucho la atención y pueden hacer que uno se sienta profesional, pero al establecer tu frecuencia deberías ajustar cada etapa amplificadora individualmente y esto se hace con instrumental adecuado. Al alejarte de la frecuencia central para la que fue calculada cada etapa (lo mismo para la antena), el rendimiento decrece.

Te comento sobre una fm que instalé hace poco: le puse un transmisor de 300w, sube con un RG213 (20 metros creo) y los conectores son PL259... las antenas son dos dipolos cerrados y tiene solo 12 metros de altura. La única queja recibida fue de una empresa de taxi que dice que al pasar por esa cuadra se le mete la emisora en el transceptor de los coches, cosa que realmente no se pudo comprobar, ya que la primera prueba fue viajar en un taxi de esta empresa hasta la puerta de la emisora. Sí te digo, que esta emisora por una cuestión de altura no pasa de 15km, pero transmite perfectamente y te das cuenta que es altura porque se corta de golpe. La solución es aumentar altura. El estudio está a dos metros del pie de la torre y la verdad si haces un scan con un receptor ahí mismo, todavía podes escuchar todas las emisoras sin problemas. Le pongo la firma a que si esta emisora aumenta a 36 o 42 metros de altura, su cobertura en campo abierto no debería ser menor a 50 km.

Desde mi punto de vista tenes dos opciones: encontrar a alguien realmente serio en tu zona para que te ponga a punto la fm, revisando incluso que los conectores esten correctamente armados (y no olvides la importancia de la altura), ó dedicarle tiempo a leer este foro, que más que probable que encuentres *todo* para resolver tus problemas; de paso aprendes algo de electrónica.


----------



## miguelus (Jun 20, 2012)

Buenas de nuevo.
He leído con interés vuestras vicisitudes, creo que lo que os pasa puede tener solución.

El problema principal es que estáis emitiendo con una potencia que no le sienta nada bien a los Amplificadores de antena que hay en las cercanías
Primero tendríais que averiguar si donde se producen las molestias usan Amplificadores de Banda Ancha (prohibidos en la actualidad) o Amplificadores Mono Canal.
Los Amplificadores Mono Canal están más protegidos para frecuencias fuera de banda pero un exceso de señal les puede saturar y producir bloqueos.
Los de Banda Ancha… pues eso son basura, pero el problema es convencer al usuario de que la culpa es de él y no vuestra.
En cualquier caso lo principal es resolver el problema.
En el mercado existen unos filtros “Anti FM o Filtros Notch-FM ” son una pequeña cajita pasiva que se conecta en la entrada de los Amplificadores de antena, la misión de este filtro es atenuar las señales de la Banda de FM de forma que no entren al Amplificador.
Preguntar en tiendas de accesorios para Antenas de TV.
Creo recordar que estos Filtros eran de la marca Televés.
Otra idea es añadir un Filtro Paso Bajo a vuestro Emisor pero sospecho que esta solución no solucionará el problema ya que no es un problema de armónicos sino de “Campo Cercano”
Si no encontráis los filtros, existe una solución pero tenéis que ser algo “manitas”
Esta solución es que seáis vosotros mismos los que fabriquéis unos filtros personalizados, pero esto será mejor que de momento lo dejemos para más adelante.

También, supongo, que la antena está ajustada y con una ROE < de 1,5

Bueno espero que podáis estar en el Aire muy pronto

Sal U2


----------



## albruipere (Jun 20, 2012)

> Desde mi punto de vista tenes dos opciones: encontrar a alguien realmente serio en tu zona para que te ponga a punto la fm, revisando incluso que los conectores esten correctamente armados (y no olvides la importancia de la altura), ó dedicarle tiempo a leer este foro, que más que probable que encuentres todo para resolver tus problemas; de paso aprendes algo de electrónica.



pues si... he estado pensado en una cosa pero no se si es viable por eso os lo quiero preguntar, con todo lo que leo e intento seguir un poco sobre emisores de fm he llegado a esta conclusión que no se si se puede hacer o no, una persona nos dijo que si hay armónicos es culpa del pll digital, puedo comprar un pll simple y sustituir el digital? he leído que se habla muy bien de un pll llamado veronica, supongo que es este :

http://www.aareff.com/es/1w-pll-fm-transmitter-kit.htm

os subo una foto de como es por dentro el emisor :


----------



## miguelus (Jun 20, 2012)

No hagas mucho caso de lo que dicen por ahí.
Hoy día todos los equipos tanto Transmisores como Receptores funcionan con PLLs y no tiene porque haber problemas, ese tipo de afirmaciones viene dado por el miedo o desconocimiento a como funcionan los PLL o sintetizadores de frecuencia.
El PLL al que haces referencia, el Veronica, es un  Excitador de FM, le tendríais que acoplar un Amplificador de Potencia.
Vosotros ya tenéis todo eso montado no os merece la pena meteros en ese "charco" ya que seguramente os va a salpicar y mucho.
El equipo que tenéis ahora tiene que funcionar y los problemas que tenéis ahora los tendréis pongáis el Transmisor que pongáis.
Intentar trabajar con la mínima potencia posible y controlar el alcance del Emisor.
Subir la potencia hasta el punto en el que empiezan los problemas, valorar si en ese punto el alcance es optimo para vuestras necesidades.
Intentar aislar el problema... ¿Cuántos son los TV afectados y a que distancia se encuentran?
Seguramente serán TVs muy próximos.
El hecho de que el equipo anterior no diera problemas era que la potencia radiada era muy baja esa era la razón del corto alcance que tenía.
En cualquier caso podéis adquirir un Veronica, tendréis que ajustarlo y ponerlo en marcha.

La solución la tenéis que decidir vosotros.

Sal U2


----------



## elgriego (Jun 20, 2012)

Hola albruipere, Saludos Desde Mar del Plata Argentina,coincido plenamente ,con los colegas,que te han respondido; Ahora con respecto al pll, todos son digitales,algunos se programan ,con dips swich y otros usan microcontralores y display,pero tanto unos como los otros trabajan digitalmente,controlando a un comparador de fase, que controla a su ves a un vco ,Por la foto se ve que el equipo posee un buen armado,No te imaginas las cosas que estan funcionando en nuestro pais ,y cero interferencias,El Mejor consejo que te puedo brindar es que busques a algun viejo radioaficionado,que tenga claro el tema de transmisores y antenas y que casi seguro ,posee algo de instrumental basico,carga fantasma ,medidor de potencia y roe.

Por tu descripcion ,tenes una desadaptacion de antena ,Yo me inclino por eso ,pero primero habria que comprobar el equipo con carga fantasma y por lo menos medidor de potencia/roe ,y ver si funciona normalmente ,en estas condiciones un receptor de radio a unos metros del equipo ,con alguna estacion sintonizada no deberia verse afectado es decir no tendrias que interferir a las emisoras vecinas,esto por supuesto, se hace con un analizador de espectro ,pero a falta de pan buenas son tortas,En esa condiciones estarias casi seguro del buen funcionamiento de tu transmisor,luego habria que conectar la antena en lugar de la carga y ver que aparece ,si se mantiene todo estable temp ,pot, roe, etc. 

 Con respecto a las interferencias a la tdt una cosa es que interfieras a unos o dos vecinos,proximos a tu radio y otra que interfieras a otro que viven a 20 cuadras,los primeros es posible que esten interferidos, debido a sobrecarga de fundamental,este fenomeno podriamos definirlo como a tratar de hablar cuando hay 200 gritando,Ocurre lo siguiente los circuitos de entrada de los receptores de radio y tv estan diseñados para trabajar con señales de microvolt y vos le estas metiendo varios volt,por supuesto que se pueden poner filtro rechazabanda ,por lo menos en lo receptores de tdt,con respecto a lo radioreceptores,si el transmisor funciona correctamente al igual que el sistema irradiante,las interferencias deberian ser minimas o se presentarian en algun punto del dial o en los canales proximos a tu frecuencia de emision,y en las proximidades de tu emisora,pero a medida que te alejes de tu antena tienden a desaparecer. 

Bueno, espero haber sido de utilidad y aportar un granito de arena,en pos de una solucion ,deci que estoy a unos  miles de kilometros de tu radio sino me daba una vuelta jaja ,Contanos como te fue.

Saludos Atte El Griego.


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 20, 2012)

Hola.

Bueno, iba a contestarte pero antes de mi post hay un montón de respuestas que te pueden ayudar y de gente muy profesional y que sabe mucho (DJ_Glenn, elgriego, miguelus...). Como habeis tenido mucho lio, yo intentaria reparar el emisor OMB. Puede que por exceso de ondas reflejadas (estacionarias) os hayais fundido el paso final. Tanto empalme que había hecho en el emisor antiguo OMB ha ido provocando que poco a poco os hayais fundido el transistor final de potencia. 

Ahora un consejo, cuidadito que os han engañando como a chinos. La antena que teniais para la OMB *si sirve para FM *se denomina "dipolo circular" y por lo que sé viene de serie con los emisores de OMB. 1 Km con 100 W es muy poco, puede haber un problema en el emisor, en el cable o en la antena. El emisor puede estar averiado por fallos de la antena o cable como te he dicho en el primer parrafo, ya que con todos los apaños que os han hecho habreis fundido el paso final del pobre OMB y por eso teniais tan poco alcance.

Para que te hagas una idea, con un OMB de 30 W y estando en un pico de una sierra, la emisión se escuchaba en 50 Km a la redonda asi que fijate vosotros con 100 (aunque estais en un ámbito urbano). 

Si te soy sincero, dejaros de emisores pepiteros low-cost, que os reparen el OMB, que os ajusten BIEN la antena a la frecuencia a la que vayais a emitir y que con el OMB (no se si se puede ajustar la potencia poco a poco) vayais haciendo pruebas subiendo la potencia poco a poco y controlando las estacionarias a ver si os meteis en las TVs de los vecinos.

Una cosa, ¿la antena que teniais con el OMB era así?







Saludos y mucha suerte!!!!!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 20, 2012)

Yo prefiero alejarme de todo lo que se llame "banda ancha"... al menos por ahora prefiero circuitos sintonizados, antenas confeccionadas para una determinada frecuencia, etc. Así las cosas andan o andan, sin más vueltas y con el mejor rendimiento posible.

Por lo que se ve en la foto del transmisor de nuestro amigo, no hay mucho para tocar en ese equipo...


----------



## albruipere (Jun 20, 2012)

Muchas gracias a todos por las respuestas, el display del cybermax no hace nada,se a quedado un led encendido intermitente que marca error, lo que voy a hacer mañana es llevar este equipo y el omb si lo encuentro, a reparar a una tienda donde se llevo en su dia por 2 veces, para que me valoren las reparaciones, creo que lo envían a alguna empresa externa de la ciudad, por que al hablar de comprobar instalacion,mediciones etc... siempre indicaban que no se dedicaban a eso, la empresa es mas bien de venta de componentes.

la antena que teniamos antes era de este tipo, de echo la hemos puesto en la parte alta de la torreta, con su cableado directo a el emisor para poder conectar una o otra:





y la antena que tenemos ahora de banda ancha es de este tipo:


----------



## albruipere (Jun 21, 2012)

Ayer pude contactar con un técnico que lleva la parte técnica de algunas emisoras locales de la zona y hemos quedado para la semana que viene para que me haga presupuesto, vendrá y realizara mediciones con instrumentación,ademas repara emisores.

Hablando con el llegue a la conclusión que hoy por hoy en esta zona no hay nadie capacitado o por lo menos algo visible para contactar, al parecer existían 2 técnicos unos se jubilo y el aun esta dando guerra poniendo en marcha emisoras de radio, esta a 55 km así que esta cerca.

el contacto ha sido gracias a una persona que conoce a la dirección de una emisora que esta a 120 km, mas grande que la nuestra pero de índole local, que muy amablemente me paso el teléfono.

bueno no voy a cantar vitoria pero espero que esta vez pille un poco de forma todo.

muchas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda y consejos.

espero que no moleste si voy indicando en este hilo como va el progreso.

saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 22, 2012)

Esperamos tus comentarios.


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 22, 2012)

albruipere dijo:


> Ayer pude contactar con un técnico que lleva la parte técnica de algunas emisoras locales de la zona y hemos quedado para la semana que viene para que me haga presupuesto, vendrá y realizara mediciones con instrumentación,ademas repara emisores.
> 
> Hablando con el llegue a la conclusión que hoy por hoy en esta zona no hay nadie capacitado o por lo menos algo visible para contactar, al parecer existían 2 técnicos unos se jubilo y el aun esta dando guerra poniendo en marcha emisoras de radio, esta a 55 km así que esta cerca.
> 
> ...



Tu tranquilo, no molestas, tu comentalo, todos los dias veo si hay alguna novedad en este hilo.


----------



## fredd2 (Jun 22, 2012)

Me parece que gastaron mucho dinero en transmisores, antena, torre y de mas y no inviertieron en intrumental, estan dando palasos a ciegas, como dijo el griego si no tienen problema de desadaptacion pega en el poste, incluso puede que la linea de transmision este irradiando (coaxial) y mas con esas potencias.
Lo que me extraña de esa antena "banda ancha" es que no tiene "a la vista" carga alguna, por que de ser banda ancha en el peor de los casos tendria alguna resistencia o algo para mantener la roe siempre baja a coste de transformar todo en calor lo que no se irradia, con lo cual tampoco tendria problemas con los vecinos.
Saludos


----------



## albruipere (Jun 23, 2012)

Hoy han venido y nos han comentado que las antenas y torreta aparentemente son correctas, se han llevado para reparar el cybermax y he encontrado el OMB y también se lo he dado para que lo reparen, como indica un compañero del foro,así tendremos  un equipo y otro de recambio, no se cuanto se tarda pero para el martes nos tienen que decir algo para venir y hacer mediciones con los equipos reparados, según el técnico duda mucho que el equipo lleve incorporado un filtro pasa bajos,por que suele utilizar bastante espacio en caja ese filtro,el tiene y traerá uno para colocarlo en la salida de antena.

por cierto no se si os puede interesar pero ya que lo he visto por allí no se si os sirve de algo, o todavía le podéis dar vida.
buscando el OMB me he  encontrado unos equipos que dudo que los usemos para nada.

un  par de radio enlaces, son de la marca link plateados tiene años por eso y lo único que he leido es 16ghz,radio enlace.

y también esto, pego fotos de los modelos.






y


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 23, 2012)

¿Eso teneis? Eso es para hacer conexiones en directo con la linea telefonica si no me equivoco.

Mira: http://www.aeq.es/productos/tle-02d-codec

http://www.aeq.es/productos/mpac-02-codec

Los radioenlaces os pueden servir en un futuro.


----------



## amd56 (Jun 27, 2012)

Amigos he leido con atencion todo. Hay un punto importantisimo que no se ha mencionado. Habria que asegurarse de tener una excelente toma de tierra para la rf. Asegurarse que no hayan bucles. Quizas por ahi vaya el tema ademas.  

Si tiene una sola antena quizas la puedas rotar un poco  para ver si irradias un poco menos hacia tu vecino problematico.

Excelente idea probar con una dummy.  Tienes que asegurarte una antena  de alto q, muy bien sintonizada a tu frecuencia. Revisa tu coaxial.

En fin, ya estas en manos de expertos. Suerte y actualiza la situacion.


----------

